# Recent hatchings



## cdmay (Apr 26, 2012)

It seems that a lot of people are hatching red-footed eggs now. I've seen some really nice looking neonates recently on this forum so I thought I put up some photos too.
Have just started to get into the hatching season but there are a few nice little guys already. 
Some hatchlings have been coming out of their eggs with nice shell color...








Others have had fairly intense color on their heads...











Multiple hatching...










This one has a neat plastron...






Of course, there have been some that are average...






And even one with (_YIKES_!) extra scutes...






This one has a colorful butt...






Not too long ago we got a clutch of ten eggs...






Ten big eggs...






So far, it has been a pretty good spring. But we have 49 eggs left to go.


----------



## wellington (Apr 26, 2012)

Very nice, lucky you. There are a few people on here that may fight over the extra scute one. Good luck with the rest.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 26, 2012)

That picture of the mama laying her eggs is so pretty! What a colorful head!!


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Apr 26, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 26, 2012)

Congrats, very nice pictures.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Apr 26, 2012)

They are perfect Carl. Thanks for sharing the pics. Never get tired of seeing the new little babies.


----------



## Englishrose (Apr 26, 2012)

[/size]OMG[size=large]

They are so cute!!!!!!!

Congratulations, you must be so happy 

k


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nice Carl ..... looking good!
JD~


----------



## yarok (Apr 27, 2012)

awsome babies


----------



## Tom (Apr 27, 2012)

Gorgeous pics Carl.

I've seen yellow, orange, red and everything in between. Does the color of the hatchlings correspond to what they will look like as adults? In other words, does it change a lot? If I bought a bright red hatchling with lots of color, is it going to stay that way?


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 27, 2012)

Tom said:


> Gorgeous pics Carl.
> 
> I've seen yellow, orange, red and everything in between. Does the color of the hatchlings correspond to what they will look like as adults? In other words, does it change a lot? If I bought a bright red hatchling with lots of color, is it going to stay that way?



Tom .... yes they usally tend to keep that " strong" color look.


----------



## terryo (Apr 27, 2012)

Exceptional Carl...loving that "butt" baby.


----------



## l0velesly (Apr 27, 2012)

Exciting, that's a lot of babies!


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Apr 28, 2012)

They are Luvly !


----------



## cemmons12 (Apr 28, 2012)

Very nice loooking babies! I wish to have one of those some day! Thanks for share'n those great pictures!


----------



## Redstrike (Apr 28, 2012)

Gorgeous group coming out this year, Carl. Congrats!


----------



## allegraf (Apr 29, 2012)

Beautiful as always and so RED!


----------



## starfield (Apr 29, 2012)

NICE! I really love the one that appears in the Multiple hatcing shot and the pic following it! Very interesting!


----------



## tortoiselover+breeder1234 (Apr 29, 2012)

Cute! Really adorable


----------



## EricIvins (Apr 29, 2012)

Tom said:


> Gorgeous pics Carl.
> 
> I've seen yellow, orange, red and everything in between. Does the color of the hatchlings correspond to what they will look like as adults? In other words, does it change a lot? If I bought a bright red hatchling with lots of color, is it going to stay that way?



I find that this isn't neccessarily the case - Some really nice hatchlings dull out and vice versa......Depends on the genetics behind the animal(s), since most Cherryheads aren't that spectacular when mature to begin with.......

The best indicator is Plastron color and color of the leg scales........Not neccessarily the head plates.......


----------



## cdmay (Apr 30, 2012)

EricIvins said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous pics Carl.
> ...



I have found this to be true as well. Some females consistently produce hatchlings that come out of the egg being rather faded but that in time color up very well. On the other hand, some neonates that have the most intense colors and bold markings as new hatchlings often become really dark as they grow with the red areas filling in with black pigment. 
The same thing often occurs with certain strains of _Boa constrictors _ in that the neonates with the really crisp and boldly marked pattern will become dark and muddy looking as they grow while their 'faded' looking siblings mature with the cleanest look to them. 
The cherry heads of mine that became the most intense red as adults were a very light pinkish color when they hatched.
About ten years ago we hatched a super flame red neonate that I just had to keep for myself. At around nine months the color started to change and by the time that hatchling was a year and a half old it was golden yellow. That was the most extreme color change I've ever seen.


----------

